# Old Saying



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

If it has t*ts , tires or props sooner or later it will give you problems.

Got rid of most of the props except a little john boat.

Have a great wife so the t*ts are good.

But dang $500 to recore the radiator and repair the lower mounts on the old IH tractor wads up my shorts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i gotta say im lucky when it comes to two out of them three

always have been when it came to the ladies and cars(knock on wood)

boats on the other hand,not so much

i learned that the word "boat" i just an acronym

stands for B reak O ut A nother T housand


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

So I picked up the radiator Fri. $ 559 and off to camp I go.

Planned on putting it in on Sat. morning before it got hot.

Jumped in the Path Finder to go check feeders and game cameras.

Dang it no brakes. master cylinder went out.

Did get the tractor back up and running on Sat.

Ordered the master cylinder today and it will be next Saturdays project.

I'm getting too old for this crap. LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Try restoring one of those old tractors, if you really want something to bellyache about. Done a few of them and when anyone asks me how much I got into one, I tell them I don't know (and, don't want to know.) Don't want any issues with my shorts.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't even want to start a project like that.

It is already a PIA just keeping things running.

BUT, an old restored tractor is really nice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Been there and done that a few times, as long as there is no grass growing above you it's all good!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My 1948 International Farmall Cub, restored in 2001 - every nut and bolt, bushings, bearings, oil seals, engine, clutch, tires - you name it and it got it.

Yes, radiator, too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet look'in little tractor Glen--- I put a lot of hours on the IH machines in the hay fields in my younger days.

Heres a picture of my 54 Ford Jubilee (not golden) I put back together from pretty much a box of bolts. All she does anymore is rake hay and clean a few pens.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Cat, looks like that chain has been used a few times.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, yes, the 1954 NAA - my first restoration back in 1995. Here it is today in retirement mode with 120 hours on the proof meter.

It'll be at the Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Show in Oakely, MI come August and Fords are the featured tractor this year.

Anyway, I would have been happy if had it only needed a radiator 20 years ago. It all started with an engine miss while snow plowing. Found a bent push rod and decided to spiff it up a little. Well, one thing led to another before I realized I had *the *disease - tractor fever!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH Ya. Nice.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a real beauty Glen.

The nice thing about the old fords is theres an outfit that re-manufactures just about all the parts for rebuilding them.

awprint:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Some really nice looking machines.

True labors of love


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking tractors Glen.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My Dad had a 120 acres that he farmed on weekends and for the loggest time used a Farmall F-20 and F-30 then got a MD latter on.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He'd have to get an M.D. after wrestling with those beasts for years!


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice tractors!

Mine isn't as pretty and isn't running right now.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I cant tell if that's a 9N or a 2N from the angle of the picture pilot--- I'm think'in its a 2N.

awprint:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

glenway said:


> He'd have to get an M.D. after wrestling with those beasts for years!


He didn't seem to have much trouble starting them with the cranck, that I remember.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

Its supposed to be a 9N. It is supposed to be a 1941. No title, so I have no idea. My first Ford tractor, so not familiar with them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The only way to tell what model tractor you have, Pilot, is to check the serial number.

Whatever it is, it's had some parts swapped with other tractors. It could be a 2N, based on the bolt pattern of the front wheels but, if so, many changes have been made to it, because 2Ns had no electric power for lights and no starter.

Here's a link to info on the old Fords, that shows the serial numbers and where to locate them: http://www.oldfordtractors.com/identify.htm


----------

